# Best value rimless tank / stand?



## Special_K (Oct 21, 2016)

Hello friends, what brand in your opinion makes the best rimless tank / stand combo? 

I'm thinking about getting a set of the size 48" X 24" X 20, something like that, or a ADA 120P size.

Thank you!


----------



## KingKoopa512 (Jan 28, 2016)

There's a few brands of rimless tank imo ADA , MR AQUAS LOW IRON are some of the best pretty sure there's more out there though

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Special_K (Oct 21, 2016)

KingKoopa512 said:


> There's a few brands of rimless tank imo ADA , MR AQUAS LOW IRON are some of the best pretty sure there's more out there though
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


I don't think Mr. Aqua makes a 48" tank. Is GLA still active in tank business?


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

I think GLA does tanks yes


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

GLA stopped making tanks.


----------



## KingKoopa512 (Jan 28, 2016)

Special_K said:


> I don't think Mr. Aqua makes a 48" tank. Is GLA still active in tank business?


Not sure I'm pretty sure they do 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## JJBTEXAS (Jul 8, 2013)

Biggest Mr Aquar I've seen is the 22 gallon 36" or 25 gallon cube


----------



## tangelo1106 (Sep 20, 2010)

Mr. Aqua makes up to a 65 rimless, I have a 54 and a 32 I believe.


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

Best combo imo AQUAVAS Freshwater Aquariums
Cheers


----------



## Joshism (Nov 26, 2015)

UNS (Ultum Nature Systems) has a 120u. These are low iron and are miter cut. These are the lowest priced that I've found. I bought a rimless 90L from www.buceplant.com for $195.50 with a coupon.

https://buceplant.com/products/ultum-clear-rimless-tanks-by-ultum-nature-systems?variant=22770605057


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

sohankpatel said:


> GLA stopped making tanks.


 well I guess they aren't anymore lol !


----------



## Special_K (Oct 21, 2016)

Powerclown said:


> Best combo imo AQUAVAS Freshwater Aquariums
> Cheers


$3900 for a 120CM set.... They gotta be good!

Bump:


Joshism said:


> UNS (Ultum Nature Systems) has a 120u. These are low iron and are miter cut. These are the lowest priced that I've found. I bought a rimless 90L from www.buceplant.com for $195.50 with a coupon.
> 
> https://buceplant.com/products/ultum-clear-rimless-tanks-by-ultum-nature-systems?variant=22770605057


How is the quality? Could you please show us some pictures? The miter cut corners sound interesting!:surprise:


----------



## Joshism (Nov 26, 2015)

Craftsmanship is as good as and perhaps exceeds ADA. Last minute aquascape for a local competition. LOL, actually placed 2nd.


----------



## FishEggs (Mar 19, 2017)

:fish:


Joshism said:


> Craftsmanship is as good as and perhaps exceeds ADA. Last minute aquascape for a local competition. LOL, actually placed 2nd.


That's a really nice looking tank.


----------



## dealend (Oct 29, 2016)

Mr Aqua used to produce a big tank back then. Now they only doing a smaller (nano tank).

If you are going with rimless tank, my suggest go with high quality tank not with the value otherwise you are going to see disaster some day (explode).


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

dealend said:


> Mr Aqua used to produce a big tank back then. Now they only doing a smaller (nano tank).
> 
> If you are going with rimless tank, my suggest go with high quality tank not with the value otherwise you are going to see disaster some day (explode).


Even though I had a Mr. Aqua 12 long, I would be scared going with a big tank by them. I know they had a 90P, and I was interested in it, but I was scared of the quality. My 12 long verified that the quality was not close to ADA, one side panel was fairly off. I wasn't concerned about that tank, the glass was thicker than some other tanks in the same gallon range were, but a 90P would be concerning.

Truaqua used to sell tanks that size but I am not seeing them on their site right now. AQUAVAS (when it was Natural Aquario in Portugal) was said to be lower quality than ADA on the tank, but the stands were, and probably still really nice, as are the lily pipes. I don't know about the filters and lights. What I don't like about AQUAVAS is you can't pick and choose. I would love their stand and lily pipes but I am not interested in the light or light bar. It looks like now you can choose to buy without a filter on some tanks but you really have to be behind the brand to want it.

The Ultum Nature Systems look cool to me, I like the miter cut in the glass in pictures, have not seen one in person.

That said, if I was going over the 20-30 gallon range, I would go with ADA, just due to the fact I know people with larger tanks that have held up for a long time. Then again, someone I knew with an insane 120P also had larger Mr. Aqua tanks, and didn't care.

I don't even know if you can buy a real ADA stand, at least the non metal one, in the US. DIY will get you a better stand than most, assuming you know what you are doing, and if you don't, a wood worker may be able to do it cheaper than buying a high quality wood stand, but it won't be as cheap as a standard stand.


----------



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

talontsiawd said:


> Even though I had a Mr. Aqua 12 long, I would be scared going with a big tank by them. I know they had a 90P, and I was interested in it, but I was scared of the quality. My 12 long verified that the quality was not close to ADA, one side panel was fairly off. I wasn't concerned about that tank, the glass was thicker than some other tanks in the same gallon range were, but a 90P would be concerning.
> 
> Truaqua used to sell tanks that size but I am not seeing them on their site right now. AQUAVAS (when it was Natural Aquario in Portugal) was said to be lower quality than ADA on the tank, but the stands were, and probably still really nice, as are the lily pipes. I don't know about the filters and lights. What I don't like about AQUAVAS is you can't pick and choose. I would love their stand and lily pipes but I am not interested in the light or light bar. It looks like now you can choose to buy without a filter on some tanks but you really have to be behind the brand to want it.
> 
> ...


You guys are scaring me haha. My next tank was going to be an Aquamaxx rimless 24.1 cube. Should I reconsider? I heard that the build quality is slight better than Mr. Aqua.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

sevendust111 said:


> You guys are scaring me haha. My next tank was going to be an Aquamaxx rimless 24.1 cube. Should I reconsider? I heard that the build quality is slight better than Mr. Aqua.


Well, I am not saying that I think any of these brands will fail, but Mr. Aqua would probably the only company I mentioned where I personally would have concerns, but again, I know others who invested a lot in ADA tanks, but used Mr. Aqua on big tanks, due to the variety of size and they didn't second guess them.

Any other statement of quality I made is more simplistic. How perfect are the seams, is the glass finished well, do the panels fit 100% perfectly? Those things don't concern me for structure, it's just more of a "is it worth the money compared to the higher quality option" scenario. 

I personally don't know anything about Aquamaxx myself.


----------



## mooner (Dec 2, 2007)

What about Glasscages.com - Home ?


----------



## freshestemo412 (Aug 19, 2016)

No one has said AquaMaxx tanks yet.

I have the 12G long version - low iron. I was looking around and kept seeing that Mr Aqua discontinued the 12 long, so this was the other one I found without having to take a loan out. I got it $100 on the dot shipped from MarineDepot.


----------



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

freshestemo412 said:


> No one has said AquaMaxx tanks yet.
> 
> I have the 12G long version - low iron. I was looking around and kept seeing that Mr Aqua discontinued the 12 long, so this was the other one I found without having to take a loan out. I got it $100 on the dot shipped from MarineDepot.


What is your opinion on the quality? I was going to get a 24.1 cube but now I am worried.


----------



## frenziedpace (Dec 17, 2016)

sevendust111 said:


> What is your opinion on the quality? I was going to get a 24.1 cube but now I am worried.


I have a 6.4g Aquamaxx and a 7.5 g Mr Aqua cube. I thought the Aquamaxx was as good or better than the Mr A.


----------



## freshestemo412 (Aug 19, 2016)

sevendust111 said:


> What is your opinion on the quality? I was going to get a 24.1 cube but now I am worried.


For being my very first rimless, I Was scared of the initial fill and test. That passed so it was a big relief. Other than that I think its pretty good. While its not the mitered glass like that UNS tanks or whatever they are called, everything lines up pretty well and is solid.


----------

